# Moving to Netherlands



## Tp_1987 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,

I am Thulasi from India. I am traveling to Netherlands on June 28th 2013 and will stay there for six months. My office is near Spaklerweg. 

I am looking for accommodation on sharing basis.I would like to stay in and around amstelveen or Spaklerweg. can you guys help me out?

Thanks


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

try the dutch google search and look for apartments for rent.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Tp_1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Thulasi from India. I am traveling to Netherlands on June 28th 2013 and will stay there for six months. My office is near Spaklerweg.
> 
> ...


For only six months you'll have problems with agencies. Try Marktplaats:
≥ Marktplaats - De plek om nieuwe en tweedehands spullen te kopen en verkopen


Beware there are a lot of scams on Marktplaats, so be careful.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

joycey1000 said:


> try the dutch google search and look for apartments for rent.


How can this post not be considered offensive? And you don't even live in NL?


----------

